# The 17th Annual Canadian International Sniper Concentration



## MikeL (27 Sep 2013)

> News Release - Canada hosts Annual International Sniper Concentration
> NR - 13.284 - September 26, 2013
> 
> OTTAWA – Military and police snipers from Canada and around the world participated in the 17th Annual Canadian International Sniper Concentration at 5th Canadian Division Support Base Gagetown, New Brunswick, which commenced on September 19, and concluded today.
> ...


http://www.forces.gc.ca/en/news/article.page?doc=canada-hosts-annual-international-sniper-concentration/hm1pf3pw

https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.508182425935601.1073741847.155287774558403&type=3
https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.508512775902566.1073741848.155287774558403&type=3
https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.508894472531063.1073741849.155287774558403&type=3







https://fbcdn-sphotos-g-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-ash3/13884_500522460039737_129470204_n.jpg


> Canadian sniper on the Gromingen UO Village obstacle course during the 17th Annual Canadian International Sniper Concentration at the 5th Canadian Division Support Base Gagetown 24 September 2013.
> 
> 
> The 17th Annual Canadian International Sniper Concentration is an excellent opportunity for teams from Canada’s land forces as well allied and police snipers to further develop capabilities related to sniper-specific skill sets. This is achieved by focusing on the operational experience and lessons learned by Canada and its allies, to create esprit de corps, to develop healthy competition and to generate discussion about ways to improve sniper skills-sets for all parties involved.
> ...







https://fbcdn-sphotos-h-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-frc3/996856_501060496652600_513304379_n.jpg


> Australian sniper jumps from a window on the Groningen UO Village obstacle course during the 17th Annual Canadian International Sniper Concentration at the 5th Canadian Division Support Base Gagetown.
> 
> The 17th Annual Canadian International Sniper Concentration is an excellent opportunity for teams from Canada’s land forces as well allied and police snipers to further develop capabilities related to sniper-specific skill sets. This is achieved by focusing on the operational experience and lessons learned by Canada and its allies, to create esprit de corps, to develop healthy competition and to generate discussion about ways to improve sniper skills-sets for all parties involved.
> 
> ...


----------



## Teager (27 Sep 2013)

Great pics. I find it a bit odd that no Americans took part.


----------



## Old EO Tech (28 Sep 2013)

I was told on Friday from our RSM, that one of our teams from 1VP took first place, and are on the way home now.

Jon


----------



## VIChris (29 Sep 2013)

That looks like a hoot! Excellent pics.


----------



## Infanteer (29 Sep 2013)

PPCLI team did indeed take first.


----------



## Illegio (30 Sep 2013)

Was 3VP team that took first place. Top individual shooter/spotter went to police teams.


----------



## PPCLI Guy (1 Oct 2013)

Teager said:
			
		

> Great pics. I find it a bit odd that no Americans took part.



You think we have in-year budget cuts...they are bleeding from multiple wounds


----------

